# Oscars mouth locked up?



## HawkinsStu (Feb 27, 2010)

HI Guys,

went out for the day and come back to find one of my oscars mouth is open a tad like 3-4mm open constanlty, eats fine but doesnt seems to close up when just normal swimming.

Cant see anything stuck in there and was just wondering if this "locking" up is just a blip and will go away? Any of you had this.

Thanks

Stu


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Picture?


----------



## HawkinsStu (Feb 27, 2010)

TheFishGuy said:


> Picture?


Yea sorry was abit late last night,

I have seen him use it to move some sand and yawning abit (with a strugle), both sides look the same i.e its not hanging to the left.

So im hoping its just brused by hitting the glass abit hard.

What do you think?

PLEASE EGNOR THE SAND ON THE OSCAR 


































Thanks Guys


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Bottom lip looks.... bent...??


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Aww man did he get his jaw stuck on something in your tank?


----------



## HawkinsStu (Feb 27, 2010)

Dj823cichild said:


> Aww man did he get his jaw stuck on something in your tank?


I think he hit the glass at some force,

Came home tonight and its kinda looks abit better in the sence that its not so open any more,

At the mo he cant chew pellets so hes living on some blood worm every night.

I am slighty conserned about 2 white things that are comming from his jaw joint unless this is part of the healing, will take a picture tomrrow as its getting late.

The better part is that hes seems more happy in himself, he finally came up to see the bloodworm tonight which made me smile!

Glade his mate is sticking by him!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:wink: I hope he recovers quickly for you!


----------



## HawkinsStu (Feb 27, 2010)

update for whome might be intrested.

This morning it looked like he maneged to eat a pellet or 2 but will count tomrrow mornning.

Still strugling yawning but i think its starting to look abit better.

On these 2 photos you can see what im on about with white thread stuff coming from between his mouth and first gill plate. Any one with any ideas?

How do you guys think of the progress? And also any surgestions?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Hawkins. Well at least his mouth is closed now and he's eating more. I would just keep up on your water changes and maybe add some melafix that usually treats any wounds that occur. I keep a bottle on hand for my O cause just like your guy the are constantly bumping into things in your tank. I hope the progress continues for you. :thumb:


----------



## FishOnLand (Jul 10, 2010)

Actually, my O did this (or an injury resembling this) to a lesser degree. Tried to fit too much food in its mouth (at 4 inches), and stretched his jaw out too far. He had trouble closing it for a few days and could only eat soft food like bloodworms. The hinges of his jaw looked white and damaged too, but after a week all was well. As is usually the case with quick-healing oscars and their wounds. :thumb:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Ouch! Man Oscar's can be such pigs lol. Their eyes see food and it's feeding frenzy time. I noticed the other day my Tiger Oscar had a gash right on his gill flap. I was like man what did you run into. I started treating with Melafix and salt yesterday. Did you try any of that?


----------



## HawkinsStu (Feb 27, 2010)

probs the last update for this post but thought i would show you well its closed up.

Here he is.










And him and he mate. Getting along very nicly, started to work as a team to seperate one of the giant danios from the group but failing. 










Let me know what you think of them.

Thanks

Stu


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Sweet Hawkins! I'm Glad your Oscar came around congrats bro! Your O's look so similar to my Tiger. Now just keep your guy in check and he should be fine lol


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *HawkinsStu*,

The last tow pics are great shots.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## blu330ciracer (Oct 21, 2010)

I had this happen once with a bala shark and I had to hand feed him with him in a fish net just to get him to eat. I guess this happens when they attack things and hurt their jaw. I think my bala shark saw himself in the glass of the aquarium when he did it. After about 2 weeks I think it should heal naturally. The bala shark I had was able to move his mouth again after about 2 weeks.

http://hubpages.com/hub/How-to-care-for-African-Cichlids-like-the-Tiger-Oscar


----------

